# Natural Tanks....The Hardest Test.....



## Gaper (Jan 8, 2004)

Just putting my 2 cents in for all who are doing the natural all plant P's tank....

I am avid about creating a "Lush" tank full of ferns, moss, swords and the other plant types I got going in my 75.......This is the hardest thing so far with my Piranha life and I believe that not alot of people are doing it......

I know I am not the only one and also know that this is the least hit site in Pfury so good luck to all who are atempting it, got it, and have tried....

If any of you are out there that got tips or pics..(mine will come soon) post some..Or if you know of Aquatic Garden sites, I think that is the best way to put it let me know.....I would enjoy looking at tanks that achieved that look....

I love my P's, but am all about having a living amazon (as close to) in my place...

Just my 2 cent's and good luck all.....


----------

